# Quad injecton post major pain!!



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 30, 2013)

ive been injecting into my quads for quiet sometime with no pip at all,just low doses though,TRT doses, with a 25g 1''needle

but now im on cycle,i injected 375mg of test c,and omg!!! I cant walk for shit!!:-0 I 
I don't know if its the amount of compound I injected,or something else,but my friggn quad is aweful and its the same test c I use for TRT
so last night I put 1.5cc and 1cc of test c/npp in one syringe and injected into hip,and .5cc of npp into other quad and today no pain don't understand it


----------



## cokezero (Apr 30, 2013)

Bullseye I bet you just hit a vein. I inject 3cc's in my quads and I can go for months with no problem then 1 injection kills me. I drug my leg to the gym last week because of it. I had no blood come out, I aspriated (however you spell it) but that joker hurt. I've injected 3 different compounds all at once in the quad several times and was fine, but one little 80mgs of tren about killed me. That would be my best guess. Good luck. Hows the ankle??


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 30, 2013)

cokezero said:


> Bullseye I bet you just hit a vein. I inject 3cc's in my quads and I can go for months with no problem then 1 injection kills me. I drug my leg to the gym last week because of it. I had no blood come out, I aspriated (however you spell it) but that joker hurt. I've injected 3 different compounds all at once in the quad several times and was fine, but one little 80mgs of tren about killed me. That would be my best guess. Good luck. Hows the ankle??


well I would agree,but ive done both quads like that lol,But I may have hit a vein in both,but geeze,my cat jumped on it this morning and I thought I would die

ankle is still tender,started back today doing upper body after 6 week lay off due to doct's instructions,i hope to heck I get this cast off this Wednesday,thanks for asking


----------



## cokezero (Apr 30, 2013)

Man if it makes you feel any better I hit 4 veins in one week. That was two weeks ago. I was running tren ed and my entire lower body was jacked up. tonight is my first leg workout in 2 weeks. That pain sucks.


----------



## Jada (Apr 30, 2013)

i havnt hit a vein yet quads r a bitch , last time i moved a bit and i felt the only sharp pain. i was wtf!!! i just pushed the oil in and when i pulled out the needle blood sprayed like a fountain:-0


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 30, 2013)

Ive had the same happen.  Some compounds are just going to hurt and I know it before I inject.  TNE knots me up like a mofo and I always have pip with it.   Test E and TPP usually doesn't cause a problem but once in a while it feels like I got hit in the leg with a pickaxe.  For me Glutes, ventro, and delts almost never get pip.  Quads, almost always.  I try to save quads for the lower cc injects.


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 30, 2013)

Pin the Pecs.... I am about ready to stop pinning quads.... I keep hitting a nerve and they jump like hell and I freak out and yank the pin out then I have to stick them again and sometimes it happens twice and then I have to change the needle and .... well, you get the idea..... Pin the Pecs ..... my new favorite place. It has gotten to where when I sit down to pin my quads my hand shakes like Michael J Fox's. 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 30, 2013)

well yall have made me feel better,i understand about hitting a nerve,when I do my quad quivers like hell and I wanna jerk out the needle,but I don't I just push it on in.But last night I injected in the side of my quad and today no pain at all,i may grow enough balls to try my pecs Vette thanks!!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 30, 2013)

I stopped quads on my last cycle...fucking hated walking like a zombie from the walking dead.
who knows what it is...but its not worth the discomfort.  
I do delts mostly.  I want to add traps or ventro on my next cycle.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 30, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Pin the Pecs.... I am about ready to stop pinning quads.... I keep hitting a nerve and they jump like hell and I freak out and yank the pin out then I have to stick them again and sometimes it happens twice and then I have to change the needle and .... well, you get the idea..... Pin the Pecs ..... my new favorite place. It has gotten to where when I sit down to pin my quads my hand shakes like Michael J Fox's.
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette









Damn sorry to hear the Bull. Exactly why I'm terrified of quads


----------



## Santaklaus (Apr 30, 2013)

Bullseye Forever said:


> ive been injecting into my quads for quiet sometime with no pip at all,just low doses though,TRT doses, with a 25g 1''needle
> 
> but now im on cycle,i injected 375mg of test c,and omg!!! I cant walk for shit!!:-0 I
> I don't know if its the amount of compound I injected,or something else,but my friggn quad is aweful and its the same test c I use for TRT
> so last night I put 1.5cc and 1cc of test c/npp in one syringe and injected into hip,and .5cc of npp into other quad and today no pain don't understand it




I always inject in my quads.  Easiest place for me.  Every once in a while I have to switch to my shoulders cause I "blow my legs out".  That means they need a good 2 weeks to rest before I can pin them again.  At which time I pin my shoulders and give my legs a rest.  Then after a few weeks when they fully heal I go back to my quads...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 30, 2013)

Im also a quad guy its the best spot for me.No bending needed ya sure u may hit a nerve I dont care


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 30, 2013)

Okay guys.... someone has to step up and verify what I am saying. Ken said he just got a box of 25g 5/8" rigs and that is exactly what I use.

Locate the nipple.... I know you can do that as much as you play with them.
Look above it about 1.5-2"
Flex your chest and locate the muscle belly/ridge/peak
Wipe it with alcohol and pin it.

It is the ONLY muscle that when I first pinned I had NO virgin muscle pip.

Easy to locate, one on each side for convenience.....

Now, who's going to man up and say "Damn, Vette was spot on!"

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## mattyice (Apr 30, 2013)

Bulls...I say its gta be the gear. I ran Starke last cycle and never had pip...currently using A private guy  and Im in the house of pain with pip. Not bashing...just saying.


----------



## Gstacker (Apr 30, 2013)

Great spot to inject not a lot of nerves to hit and all meat, no twisting around just stand in front of the mirror and push it in... I do use a 1" tho...
My fav spot is still the quads but you can only hit them so much.



63Vette said:


> Okay guys.... someone has to step up and verify what I am saying. Ken said he just got a box of 25g 5/8" rigs and that is exactly what I use.
> 
> Locate the nipple.... I know you can do that as much as you play with them.
> Look above it about 1.5-2"
> ...


----------



## DF (Apr 30, 2013)

I've never put more than 1ml in the quad.  Other than the occasional nerve no issue.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 30, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Okay guys.... someone has to step up and verify what I am saying. Ken said he just got a box of 25g 5/8" rigs and that is exactly what I use.
> 
> Locate the nipple.... I know you can do that as much as you play with them.
> Look above it about 1.5-2"
> ...



Damn Vette!! You are the man brother. I just keep visioning the overdose scene in pulp fiction with the adrenaline needle to the heart!  
I know I have not much to offer Bullseye, since I am only injecting Test, and no other compounds.....But I have only done Quads, I can't bring myself to do any other location yet!  In due time I guess.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 30, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> I just keep visioning the overdose scene in pulp fiction




You must ask PoB PRIOR to posting, for PoB's permission, to post about PoB's scene.....or you WILL be administrated upon.


----------



## R1rider (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey Bullseye, 

i injected 375mg in my quad a few days ago, was pretty sore for 2-3 days. The other quad i injected npp+test e a total of 3ml and no PIP, go figures. 

I have noticed when i inject test and npp together no PIP, when i inject 375mg test alone i have some PIP


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 30, 2013)

i put 3cc in my quad thank god this cycle no pip at all


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 30, 2013)

Popeye said:


> You must ask PoB PRIOR to posting, for PoB's permission, to post about PoB's scene.....or you WILL be administrated upon.


Popeye thanks for the warning! PoB no disrespect .......


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 30, 2013)

I used to get bad pip and hit nerves with quads but I realized I was pinning the wrong spot, too close to the top of the quad and going almost straight down. 

The trick for me is first going a hand length from the hip and a hand length from the knee and that is the center section, easy enough. Then I take 1 hand and put it smack dab on top of the thigh and the other hand smack dab on the outer side, in between your hands (in the middle section) is where you pin. Then go in not parallel or perpendicular to the floor, but at a 45degree angle. 

Assuming you are pinning the right place, it could be overdosed gear, poorly made gear, shaky hands, or just the ester. Prop and Cyp are usually more problematic compared to enanthate.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 30, 2013)

Been pinning test e uppermost outside quadrant of my quads for 7 weeks, alternating legs. 1-1.25cc each pin.  They get sore each time for 3 days or so but never debilitating.  Sometimes the soreness extends to other local quad areas like it has dripped...

Try somewhere else if it hurts that bad brother.


----------



## ccpro (Apr 30, 2013)

To make pinning test in quads easier, just pin some var....you'll forget all about mild ole test.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 30, 2013)

I really appreciate all the responses guys,I didn't realize so many have pip in the quads

Do you pin closer to the knee or the hip? I try to pin closer to my hip


----------



## mattyice (Apr 30, 2013)

Bulls...ever pin the tricep? Good times...


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 1, 2013)

Yea I used to take allergy shots all the time and that was were I injected.im just afraid to because I'm just gun shy lol afraid I won't be able to pick up my arm for 2 weeks


----------



## TheLupinator (May 1, 2013)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I really appreciate all the responses guys,I didn't realize so many have pip in the quads
> 
> Do you pin closer to the knee or the hip? I try to pin closer to my hip



I just make sure I'm a hand length away from my hip and a hand length away from my knee, roughly 9 inches in each direction, that leaves me with roughly a 6inch gap to pin in.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 1, 2013)

Gotcha I really appreciate it!! I'm gonna try it tomorrow,I just really don't wanna pin my Delts ,just gun shy


----------



## 63Vette (May 1, 2013)

Why won't you guys listen to the old man? I just shot both pecs last night.... even hit a nerve and got a sweet little titty show but no worries.... it's smooth like butta.... hit those pecs damnit!

(Not you Jen or Mrs. Vette- Geebus Mrs Vette could cost me 8 large pinning those beautiful behemoths) 

Not going to mention it again.... Pin the Pecs!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## R1rider (May 1, 2013)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I really appreciate all the responses guys,I didn't realize so many have pip in the quads
> 
> Do you pin closer to the knee or the hip? I try to pin closer to my hip



closer to the hip works well for me


----------



## mattyice (May 2, 2013)

Gna ammend my previous post.  2 days after last injection 1.5 test e 1 tren e I have a lump the size of a baseball on my ass cheek. It hurts like nobodys business. Never had this problem with any other lab. Maybe bad batch..I dunno..but what I do know is this my gear is garbage. Throwing it in trash and hitting up another ugl.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 2, 2013)

mattyice said:


> Gna ammend my previous post.  2 days after last injection 1.5 test e 1 tren e I have a lump the size of a baseball on my ass cheek. It hurts like nobodys business. Never had this problem with any other lab. Maybe bad batch..I dunno..but what I do know is this gear is garbage. Throwing it in trash and hitting up another ugl.



ill say that lumps may occur from user error bad hygiene.  improper injection techniques.  ...abscess?  not likely from a lab used constant.  are  you  running fevers?  assume  the oil was brewes in a diff way.  I usually warm a pad to ease the muscle absortion.  

better luck  with a diff vial.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 2, 2013)

Ive injected into my chest with no issues as well...Vette and I are obviously badasses....Im going to try quads for the first time tomorrow, should be interesting.


----------



## bubbagump (May 2, 2013)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Ive injected into my chest with no issues as well...Vette and I are obviously badasses....Im going to try quads for the first time tomorrow, should be interesting.



I tried to join the badass club.  F that! Shit hurts! My whole pec was on fire for a whole day.  Lol


----------



## bubbagump (May 2, 2013)

mattyice said:


> Gna ammend my previous post.  2 days after last injection 1.5 test e 1 tren e I have a lump the size of a baseball on my ass cheek. It hurts like nobodys business. Never had this problem with any other lab. Maybe bad batch..I dunno..but what I do know is this gear is garbage. Throwing it in trash and hitting up another ugl.




Send it to me and I'll get rid of it for you 
I've never had any pain from  gear.  I have had some knots and soreness from gear from another lab but never had a knot like a baseball.   All of the  gear I've run is smooth.


----------



## Dtownry (May 4, 2013)

So I ran my mouth here about quads and now I can barely walk.  WTF.  Serves me right.

I am going to try vette's route


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 4, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> So I ran my mouth here about quads and now I can barely walk.  WTF.  Serves me right.
> 
> I am going to try vette's route


  yup.  the day of the inj is  nothing...its usually 3 days later when I started to walk like a zombie from the walking dead.

I always think its cause I pin sitting down....who pins standing?


----------



## Dtownry (May 4, 2013)

I too pin sitting, loose muscle.  Yep its 2 days after and it does not feel good.  No bump or anything just sore as hell.


----------



## Dtownry (May 4, 2013)

Anyone think that not letting the vial dry, or too much alcohol not dried on the skin contributes in any way to PIP as it gets pushed into the muscle?  I don't use pads I dump it on a ball...think I use too much sometimes, soaking my leg.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 4, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Anyone think that not letting the vial dry, or too much alcohol not dried on the skin contributes in any way to PIP as it gets pushed into the muscle?  I don't use pads I dump it on a ball...think I use too much sometimes, soaking my leg.



i think pip is either 2 things.The gear is off or your injection technique is off


----------



## Dtownry (May 4, 2013)

It's probably me. Gear is straight I believe, at least it should be.

I am going to try the pecs.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 7, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> It's probably me. Gear is straight I believe, at least it should be.
> 
> I am going to try the pecs.



man I just cant pin my pecs lol


----------



## Dtownry (May 7, 2013)

I did this morning.  Joker hurts too.  LOL I am just going to have to suck it up.


----------



## schultz1 (May 13, 2013)

Outter upper part of the quads is the best area for injecting them. Also, slower the better when inserting the pin imo, otherwise they get all jumpy. Pec pin is in my future I believe.


----------



## sfstud33 (May 14, 2013)

I find quads is best at the outer lower end with the needle inserted like its pointing towards your navel - ie injecting towards you. And im a wimp when it comes to quad injections. I've tried and tried, but i can only hit this one area of the quads and only with about 1cc at a time. I take a shot in the backside no problem, VG are also great. Pecs i can do about a half to 3/4 cc but i have to time it to make sure its done at least three days before a chest or arm workout otherwise my workout suffers. I had less problems when doing test/masteron than i am now with test/tren. I think the tren is just a little more aggressive in the pip department.


----------



## cotton2012 (May 23, 2013)

Jada said:


> i havnt hit a vein yet quads r a bitch , last time i moved a bit and i felt the only sharp pain. i was wtf!!! i just pushed the oil in and when i pulled out the needle blood sprayed like a fountain:-0



I had this happen to me the second time I ever did an injection, I was a bit freaked. LOL  But quads are my favorite now, least amount of pain for me. Fucking Delts no matter how I do it the worst


----------



## cotton2012 (May 23, 2013)

Also most may have heard of this but, if you heat the oil with warm water from the sink, push plunger in slow and massage area with a lot of pressure. Reduces the pain. Then the kicker for me is, I inject quads in the morning then right after do morning cardio to warm the muscle up and get blood in the area. When I don't do the cardio right after the area will get a little sore.

                                -Cotton


----------

